# Off Center Chucks



## designer (Sep 24, 2014)

I am looking at the different off center turning chucks.  Having never used one or seen one used (other than youtube), I am not sure about the differences from one to the other.

I don't want to go to a 4 jaw to offset a given amount.  I was hoping for something more consistent without using calipers or scales.

My budget is limited to some extent.  If I need to hold off a bit to buy a more expensive one, that is fine.  I just don't know if I need to or not.  That is where I need all your expert help on this.

I have a 10" Excelsior lathe now and will be getting a Delta 46-460 soon.  I will need something that fits both or is adaptable to be able to fit each.

I see some that have different "ball joints" for different turnings.  Some that are just offsets and some that have adjustable angles that appear to hang out in the open with no tail stock.  Just whipping around in the open.  Or am I missing something?

So what off center chucks do you use and of course Why do you use that particular chuck?  

Will I ever be an artist and professional?  I dunno.  At 63 I am looking at new things and this is an interest for a few years now.  I guess it is time to get off my butt and do something now that I am retired.

Any help and details would be greatly appreciated to help clear the fog in the search for a chuck and their abilities.


----------



## monophoto (Sep 24, 2014)

Allen

Before thinking about chucks, you need to decide what it is that you want to turn off center.  For example, if you are doing a spindle turning, possibly between centers, you can move to an off-center variation simply by moving the point where you apply the center.  That's easily done by measurement, and is totally repeatable.  There are a number of videos out there demonstrating how this can be done - Carl Jacobsen, Alan Stratten, Robby the Woodturner, the Naked Woodturner and a few others come to mind.

Off-center face grain turning probably requires some kind of chuck.  If you are doing pendants, you can easily make up a chuck.  I think the Gwinnett Woodturners have produced several videos demonstrating this approach.


----------



## Wildman (Sep 24, 2014)

Like Louie says can have more fun off-set turning without a chuck.  Most of you major vendors have dropped off-center chucks from their inventory. 

Big bucks if can find these two  for sale.
Vicmarc - Eccentric Chuck, Off Centre and Off Axis Wood Turning

Robert Sorby Eccentric Chucks at The Best Things

Not so much
Joyner Pendant Plates

I can do same turning without this chuck. 
Off Center Lathe Chuck System at Penn State Industries

Carl Jacobson homemade jig.
Woodturning Shop Made Jig for off-center turning - YouTube

Ray Hopper’s book, “Multi Centre Woodturning,” has several homemade jigs not sure worth the money today.


----------



## low_48 (Sep 24, 2014)

With those lathes, especially your little 10", turning much off center is going to be a challenge. Hopefully you will have it bolted to a heavy bench and not a steel stand. I've only experimented with the PSI off center system, but for the money it seems like it will be fun.


----------



## designer (Sep 25, 2014)

Well this has been some interesting reading and watching.  Thank you monophoto.

@wildman  Yes some are on the high side of my budget.  I am thinking hard between doing things myself or using a chuck.

Most of my work will be along the lines of spindle turning.  I plan to borrow some time in my Dad's shop to cut some wood and build a good work bench.  Maybe the one on the main page here.  It seems to be pretty well designed and built.

Another learning experience is all.  With all the expert help here the learning curve will be a lot shorter.


----------



## Wildman (Sep 25, 2014)

For the same money as PSI chuck this might be a better op.

Packard Woodworks: The Woodturner's Source: Sorby Patriot Chuck

I do not think really need a special chuck for off center turning.  I prefer a 2 prong drive center verus four prong some turners prefer a step center.  While still others prefer to use their conventional 4-jaw scroll chucks.  Here are some different methods and fun projects.  So before spending any money search for projects that interest you and have fun with it!

Artistry In Wood: Off center turning.

Risky Turning – Deceptive Off Center Duck


----------



## KenV (Sep 25, 2014)

You might want to look at this article by Kurt Hertzog  --  Kurt is a well known pen turner and a Director of AAW


http://www.woodworkersinstitute.com/page.asp?p=3116


----------



## designer (Sep 26, 2014)

Since I will be on the lathe anyway, it looks like time to play a bit and pass on the chucks for now.

Note to self:  pull out old pine lumber to practice with.


----------

